# Pursue liability insurance or sub for now



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

I am caught at this moment between trying to find liability insurance for a dba (not the easiest thing to do) or just subbing for a commercial account this snow season. I would like to pick up some residentials to subsidize my commercial subbing but I don't want to expose myself to that liability without insurance.

Any thoughts on national/Pa insurance companies that have reasonable rates for what I am looking for?

Any thoughts and/or comments appreciated.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

The company you sub for doesn't require you to carry GL insurance?


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Um, you should have insurance anyways.


----------



## blue sky guy (Nov 5, 2010)

I know a guy in Michigan who pays for basic liability at $285 a year. Just basic liability insurance. He claimed if you have a good agent they will get it for a reasonable price.


----------



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

My Business Liability from Travelers Insurance cost me $990.00 a year and thats for a $2mil. policy. I dont think that is too bad? Covers everything, my lawn care and snow. It is a little higher than last year but I just switched agents and companys.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mick76;1111536 said:


> The company you sub for doesn't require you to carry GL insurance?





shovelracer;1111636 said:


> Um, you should have insurance anyways.


For your own protection you should have GL insurance regardless if contractor or sub-contractor. Not having your own insurance means you are not a sub-contractor you are an employee in the eyes of the IRS. With today's changes in the 1099 laws I want my subs to be Incorporated as well.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you thinking that because you're business is a sole proprietorship operating under an assumed name or dba (doing business as) title that you cant get insurance? That is not true. I have a 1million dollar GL policy that covers me white and green. For some of the little GC and construction work I do as well as snow. Just over 800 a year for me.


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

im doing my own thing for the first time this year and have been looking for my insurance in a new state and city just got quotes as a sole proprietor and i am getting quotes all over the spectrum. get lots of quotes! found lots of people wanting to take my hard earned cash for almost no coverage.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I have mine through Libert Agency Underwriters (Liberty Mutual). Not sure of the phone # right off hand but you should be able to look it up online. They're a national company. I have my liability, auto, and equipment through them. You shouldn't have a problem getting insurance as a DBA. $2million policy will probably run you +\-$500 per year.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

state farm $1mil GL $600/ yr and full coverage on vehicle is $100/mo (includes plow).


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Still waiting on my insurance agent to quote me (I started this thread over 2 weeks ago). I've been quoted as high as $3900 for Gen Liability. Finally got a quote of $1200. Here's the agents name if anyone needs it. Don't know him from Adam but seems nice.

Edmond Dever
Sales Representative
Sassa & Concannon Insurance Agency 
PO Box 187
227 Chester Pike
Norwood, PA 19074
Office 610-583-3523


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Haven try www.farmfamily.com

or

www.hortica-insurance.com


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you!:waving:


----------



## zchip1979 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been dealing with Sassa and concannon for years, the company is Donegal ins. they treated me very well... good luck


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

To the OP, just get the GI and Comm auto in your personal name. Now this provided your truck etc are registered/titled under your personal name not a business name. You can call yourself what ever you want as far as a DBA you use with you as far as advertising/customers(just make sure the customers pay ya in your name not the DBA.)


----------

